# Vets - Should I register?



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there 

So I'm the proud new owner of Stheno my lovely Corn Snake.

This is my first reptile and I was just wondering what's the best thing to do about Vets?

Should I register her with a local vet just incase of problems? And does she need a little health-check right away?

My friend works for one of the local vets and said that they don't do Reps. But another local vets (there's 2 in my town) mentions on it's website that it does Reps (Vet, Vets, Animal Hospital & Veterinary Practice in Newport Pagnell, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire – Astonlee Veterinary Surgery - Tickford Street, Newport Pagnell, Buckinghamshire, MK16 9BA, - Vets, clinics, clinic, emergency)

So is it worth me popping in after work and just double checking they do and registering my beauty?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Mitch x


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Hi there
> 
> So I'm the proud new owner of Stheno my lovely Corn Snake.
> 
> ...


 
its always worth it, ive registered all mine at the vets and they get a free check up


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Always a good idea to have a vet you can call when something goes wrong.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to agree with the other posts :smile: register with a good vet :2thumb:


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Iv never really thought about it but this is a good thread. Ill have to look into that for my snakes. Thank you x x


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got all my cats registered but not sure if my vets would know what to do with pythons and boas.

Dont get me wrong, they are an established good and vets, but not sure they'd know what to do with exotics.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

akuma 天;2488312 said:


> I've got all my cats registered but not sure if my vets would know what to do with pythons and boas.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, they are an established good and vets, but not sure they'd know what to do with exotics.


Well on their website it says they do deal with reptiles. I might have to go in and question them on their knowledge


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

it is worth at least going to the vets to check they know about the rep you have so if the worst does happen you know who to call iv got both my vet numbers as theres 2 surgerys that are part of the same group but have different vets one for my rats and one for my snake numbers stored in my mobile


----------



## langyfromswansea (Jun 1, 2008)

it wouldnt be a bad idea incase of a emergency


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

In a word, YES!

Finbd a good rep vet near you, register, insure your reps and then if the time comes to get treatment then you have nothing to fear.

You know it makes sense.

All of ours are registered and insured.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mitch_Moshi said:


> Well on their website it says they do deal with reptiles. I might have to go in and question them on their knowledge


Hi all,

You need a specialist rep vet, there is a sticky on rep vets in the country.

My Dog vet is 500 yards down the road and very good, but they admit they don't know much about reps.

I have to do a 60 mile round trip to Bradford to my rep vet but it is worth it.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## sknight (Aug 11, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> In a word, YES!
> 
> Finbd a good rep vet near you, register, insure your reps and then if the time comes to get treatment then you have nothing to fear.
> 
> ...


 
Hi which insurance firm do you use - is it expensive?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

sknight said:


> Hi which insurance firm do you use - is it expensive?


We use Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles and it's pretty good value.

Our rate is a little higher than average due to the number of reps we have and the fact that one of them is insured for £1500 (and that covers theft and all sorts).

Well worth the investment.


----------



## I-M (Sep 22, 2008)

alnessman said:


> its always worth it, ive registered all mine at the vets and they get a free check up


Hi alnessman! I'm an Inverness woman! One of my son's and I share a Royal Python since May. I have been given the name of a vet in Conon Bridge, who deals with snakes. Is yours any nearer? Are you happy with them?


----------

